# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Cessione Quote Societarie per Cessione di Immobile

## oktoberfestit

Ho bisogno urgente di aiuto! 
premetto di capire molto poco di fiscalità! 
Operazione: una S.r.l. vuole vendere un immobile (terreno edificabile) di proprietà della società stessa tramite la cessione di quote societarie. 
L'operazione rientra nel campo di applicazione dell'iva? 
Quali sono i presupposti per poter effettuare un'operazione del genere? 
Grazie Mille.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Il quesito è abbastanza generico .... 
La cessione di quote comporta il passaggio di proprietà delle stesse; l'immobile resta sempre di proprietà della società; tale operazione non rientra nel campo di applicazione dell'Iva. 
Se la srl vuole vendere l'immobile deve andare dal notaio e fare l'atto di vendita; tale atto può rientrare nel campo di applicazione dell'Iva, in alcune circostanze. 
ciao   

> Ho bisogno urgente di aiuto! 
> premetto di capire molto poco di fiscalità! 
> Operazione: una S.r.l. vuole vendere un immobile (terreno edificabile) di proprietà della società stessa tramite la cessione di quote societarie. 
> L'operazione rientra nel campo di applicazione dell'iva? 
> Quali sono i presupposti per poter effettuare un'operazione del genere? 
> Grazie Mille.

----------


## oktoberfestit

ti ringrazio per la risposta immediata, 
comunque mi confermi quello che sospettavo... non rientra nel campo di applicazione dell'iva. 
comunque vorrebbero cedere l'intera societ&#224; e quindi l'immobile con lei  
il fatto che "venditore" ed "acquirente" siano entrambe imprese di costruzione non comporta alcuna modifica a quanto detto? 
dal punto di vista operativo, mi hanno consigliato di effettuare l'operazione a scaglioni affinch&#232; non si possa obiettare di aver messo in atto una cessione di azienda piuttosto che una cessione di quote.  
ma se lo faccio "a scaglioni", in fin dei conti, non si arriva alla stessa conclusione?  :Confused:  
quali sono gli adempimenti fiscali in caso di cessione di quote? 
ti ringrazio

----------


## danilo sciuto

Continua ad esserci un errore di fondo: se intervengono le società, non si parla di cessione di quote. 
Cosa vogliono realizzare ? La cessione dell'immobile o la cessione delle quote ?
Sono due cose assolutamente distinte. 
Ti consiglio comunque di affrontare l'operazione con l'ausilio di un commercialista della tua zona. 
ciao   

> ti ringrazio per la risposta immediata, 
> comunque mi confermi quello che sospettavo... non rientra nel campo di applicazione dell'iva. 
> comunque vorrebbero cedere l'intera società e quindi l'immobile con lei  
> il fatto che "venditore" ed "acquirente" siano entrambe imprese di costruzione non comporta alcuna modifica a quanto detto? 
> dal punto di vista operativo, mi hanno consigliato di effettuare l'operazione a scaglioni affinchè non si possa obiettare di aver messo in atto una cessione di azienda piuttosto che una cessione di quote.  
> ma se lo faccio "a scaglioni", in fin dei conti, non si arriva alla stessa conclusione?  
> quali sono gli adempimenti fiscali in caso di cessione di quote? 
> ti ringrazio

----------


## mr bean

..e, mi raccomando, tenere d'occhio soprattutto le operazioni antielusive :-))

----------

